# First timer--is she close?



## Marcella (Jan 20, 2014)

I am so nervous, I've never done this before! If she was bred the first time she was exposed, she's be due now. She has some random white discharge--not a lot. I can also feel the kid(s) moving very easily. Does she look close to you guys?


----------



## animalmom (Jan 20, 2014)

OK, I'll be nice first... she looks close, can you feel her ligaments?  When my girls get that stretched out look I know they are close.  Is she talking to her side, sweet little murmurings to the babies?  Is she pawing the ground looking like she is making a nest?  Is she hanging around you like a leach?  Is she yelling at/for you every two minutes?

Having said that, you do realize we are under no obligation to give you encouragement without the proper data...

For instance:

Good pictures, a plus for you.

No doe name, bad mommy for you.

All will eagerly be forgiven if you promise faithfully to give us many, many, many more pictures.  Front, back, top, babies, lots of baby pictures.

So, what is the doe's name?


----------



## animalmom (Jan 20, 2014)

My name is AnimalMom, and I am a baby picture addict.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## elevan (Jan 20, 2014)

animalmom!

She looks close but.... you should really read this:  Doe Code


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 20, 2014)

She may be getting close... Do you know how to check her ligaments? Watch her udder, usually their udder will get very large before kidding. Sometimes it will double in size and look "shiny" 

I would looks at this website. We do not do everything like Fias Co farms, but it is a great learning place for newbies  Look over the website, not just this page, lots of pics that can really help to prepare you for kidding!

Here is a list of the most common symptoms a doe will have before kidding.  Just remember all goats are different and may not show anything at all.


> *Ligaments are "gone"*. (See above) Feeling the ligaments and the tail head are my main warnings that kidding may happen within the next 24 hours.  Note: Ligaments have been known to "come and go"; you can't feel them at all and then they reappear. I have not had this happen very often, but it can happen.
> 
> *The doe's tail head is noticeably raised.* (See above). You can practically put your fingers all the way around the spine right before the tail. Feeling the the tail head and ligaments are my main warnings that kidding may happen sometime within the next 24 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 20, 2014)

You should also read this! Very good page!


----------



## Marcella (Jan 21, 2014)

animalmom said:


> OK, I'll be nice first... she looks close, can you feel her ligaments?  When my girls get that stretched out look I know they are close.  Is she talking to her side, sweet little murmurings to the babies?  Is she pawing the ground looking like she is making a nest?  Is she hanging around you like a leach?  Is she yelling at/for you every two minutes?
> 
> Having said that, you do realize we are under no obligation to give you encouragement without the proper data...
> 
> ...




Thanks for all of the great advice/links everyone! Her name is Polkadot, I call her Dot. She is my first goat and my baby so I don't want to miss this kidding because if something went wrong, I'd never forgive myself! I felt her ligament about a week ago but haven't been able to feel them since. I'm a first time so I might just be missing them now--wishful thinking--who knows? Her udder does seem as full and tight as has been described in some of the links so maybe that means I have some time, I was also able to feel the kid(s) moving around this morning so from what I've read that at least another 12 hours.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 21, 2014)

Marcella, see here is what you need to do now... decide when would be best time for you for the kids to be born and then tell little Dot that  you HAVE to be out of town that day but she shouldn't worry about anything.  Reverse psychology at work as all does choose the worst time and place to have their kids.  They, the does, just love the look of grey hair on us... so if you tell her you will be gone then she will have the kids then.  TaDa

PS let me know if this works as I have 5 of my own little darlings coming due during April.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 21, 2014)

animalmom said:


> My name is AnimalMom, and I am a baby picture addict.




Hello Animalmom!  I am Jodie and I am a baby picture addict. 

The only sign I can say is absolutely, 100% accurate in knowing they are about to kid is...... there is a bubble coming out.  With a kid in it.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 21, 2014)

Welcome Jodie!  While there is no known cure... heck who needs a cure?

Marcella, we tease because we have all been there... the worried, anxious, hair-pulling first timers.  The does seem to all do fine in spite of all our concern.  I'd tell you to sit back and enjoy the ride, but having been there, done that, fretted the night away I truly applaud you in worrying, fretting and chewing your nails.

Got your birthing kit in order?  Checking my birthing kit always seems to soothe me.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 21, 2014)

Y'all are killing me.... because its so true!! We are such addicts! 

@Marcella, you will do great! If you have any questions, just ask!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 23, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## Marcella (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Despite my best efforts, I missed the birth but she did great and had two healthy kids, one buck one doe. Here's a video:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201877291188626


----------



## Marcella (Jan 26, 2014)

And some crummy pics if you can't see the vid


----------



## Egg_Newton (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh I hope the mostly white one is the girl! They are so cute! I love babies! I saw an article of top ten cutest baby animals and was down right offended that goats were not on there. Great video! My ND Heavenly is due any day now too.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 26, 2014)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Love the video! So cute! 

Good looking babies!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 26, 2014)

Soooooooooo cute!!!!!! Congratulations


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 26, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## elevan (Jan 26, 2014)

Adorable!  Congratulations!


----------

